# [Lion] Icônes du finder



## strely (24 Juillet 2011)

Ia Ora Na

Avec Lion, les icônes du finder sont désespérément tristes, y a t'il une possibilité de les changer ?

Mauruuru

Strely


----------



## wath68 (25 Juillet 2011)

Aloha.   Tu peux essayer CandyBar pour modifier les icônes du système.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Je confirme, et je ne m'en suis pas privé !
Au moins la couleur ajoutée dans la barre du Finder n'oblige pas à lire le texte pour pointer sur une icône...


----------



## fabien_31 (25 Juillet 2011)

Tant qu'on est dans les icônes du finder de Lion, n'est-il pas possible de régler par défaut "tout afficher" dans la présentation icônes en mode rangement (du style "par application", "par taille", etc..) plutôt que d'avoir en permanence l'espèce de cove-flow et de devoir cliquer pour tout afficher? 

En vous remerciant d'avance!


----------



## strely (26 Juillet 2011)

Ia Ora Na

Merci pour l'info sur CandyBar, mais après téléchargement de la version d'essai, cela ne fonctionne pas, les icônes ne changent pas... faut il avoir la version payé pour que cela fonctionne ?

Mauruuru

Strely


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Cela fonctionne très bien chez moi... Sans doute pour deux raisons :
- je dispose de la version payante (encore que je ne me souvienne pas d'avoir été limité en phase de test)
- je dispose des icônes appropriées pour venir dans la barre du Finder, sachant qu'il y a évidemment plusieurs jeux d'icônes, entre celles dédiées au système, celles de la barre d'outils, celles des applications et du dock, celle des dossiers, des documents, ....


----------



## strely (27 Juillet 2011)

Ia Ora Na

Effectivement les icônes sont modifiées, mais pas celles du finder qui sont grisées, y a t'il une solution pour que cela fasse comme avec snow léopard où l'on pouvait changer les icônes et qui initialement étaient en couleur...

Merci de rendre joyeux mon finder...

Mauruuru

Strely


----------



## lulu2312 (29 Juillet 2011)

strely a dit:


> Ia Ora Na
> 
> Effectivement les icônes sont modifiées, mais pas celles du finder qui sont grisées, y a t'il une solution pour que cela fasse comme avec snow léopard où l'on pouvait changer les icônes et qui initialement étaient en couleur...
> 
> ...



IDEM pour moi, c'est un petit détail mais je trouve ça vraiment gênant, l'apparence du finder sous snow leopard était vraiment plus lisible et pratique auparavant (J'ai une vingtaine de dossiers favoris sur ma barre latérale, je dois souvent jongler entre ces dossiers et sous Lion je perd a chaque fois du temps a retrouver le bon) les icones perso ne n'affichent plus et tous les dossiers ont la même couleur, ce qui n'est visuelement pas pratique du tout pour les retrouver en un coup d'oeil...

J'ai essayé de mettre une étiquette de couleur différente a chaque dossier, mais la aussi la couleur ne s'affiche pas sur la barre latérale du finder


----------



## kobeval (29 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Cela fonctionne très bien chez moi... Sans doute pour deux raisons :
> - je dispose de la version payante (encore que je ne me souvienne pas d'avoir été limité en phase de test)
> - je dispose des icônes appropriées pour venir dans la barre du Finder, sachant qu'il y a évidemment plusieurs jeux d'icônes, entre celles dédiées au système, celles de la barre d'outils, celles des applications et du dock, celle des dossiers, des documents, ....



t'aurai quelques liens pour des set d'icones pour cette fichu sidebar 
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

Voici les quelques liens que je possède... évidemment, il faut aller fouiller !

http://www.deviantart.com/
http://weloveicons.com/
http://www.themebin.com/category/dock-icons/
http://www.themebin.com/category/hq-icons/
http://interfacelift.com/icons/downloads/date/any/
http://www.iconarchive.com/category/system-icons.html
http://freebiesbooth.com/
http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/themeosx/
http://www.iconspedia.com/
http://goldfish300.tumblr.com/ (sur ce site, il y a des wallpapers somptueux !)
http://www.mcdodesign.com/downloads/
http://www.macdesktops.net/  (comme son nom l'indique)
http://www.goodieslovers.com/
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/
http://iconfactory.com/freeware/icon

J'espère que tu trouveras ton bonheur....


----------



## quikmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ces liens, je penses que je vais sans doute y trouver mon bonheur


----------



## kobeval (29 Juillet 2011)

merci pour les qq sites que je ne connaissais pas notamment goldfish vraiment sympa.


----------



## 201291 (30 Juillet 2011)

Et quelqu'un sait comment faire SANS CandyBar?
J'ai pas envie de crasser mon ordi avec un logiciel en plus juste pour ça.
(Même si je peux le supprimer par la suite ^^)

Merci!


----------



## quikmac (31 Juillet 2011)

Tu peux télécharger des icônes.
Une fois que tu as tes nouvelles icônes, tu fais cmd + I sur ta nouvelle icône.
Dans la fenêtre d'information en haut a gauche, clic sur l'icône et fais cmd + C
Maintenant, tu vas sur l'icône que tu veux changer et au lieu du cmd + C pour copier l'icône, cette fois-ci, tu fais cmd + V pour coller l'icône.

Je ne sais pas si tout cela est très clair, alors n'hésite pas à demande des précisions si besoin


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)

@quikmac
Si la méthode que tu indiques est juste, elle ne fonctionne pas pour toutes les situations, et en particulier celles qui concernent les icônes système et les icônes des applications telles que Mail ou iCal
Tu trouveras sur le forum customisation, quantité de tutorials pour effectuer toutes les modifications possibles.


----------



## zenzen (24 Août 2011)

Il existe une technique pour retrouver la couleur dans la sidebar du Finder...
C'est simple à faire et expliqué en francais ->  sur ce blog.

C'est testé et validé, la vie est vraiment moins triste avec des icones colorées...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

zenzen a dit:


> Il existe une technique pour retrouver la couleur dans la sidebar du Finder...
> C'est simple à faire et expliqué en francais ->  sur ce blog.
> 
> C'est testé et validé, la vie est vraiment moins triste avec des icones colorées...



Je connaissais, mais rien que l'idée de d'installer SIMBL sur mon ordinateur me révulse !

Quant aux icônes "grises" de la barre latérale, au bout du compte, je m'en fiche comme de ma première bière.


----------



## fabien_31 (27 Août 2011)

fabien_31 a dit:


> Tant qu'on est dans les icônes du finder de Lion, n'est-il pas possible de régler par défaut "tout afficher" dans la présentation icônes en mode rangement (du style "par application", "par taille", etc..) plutôt que d'avoir en permanence l'espèce de cove-flow et de devoir cliquer pour tout afficher?
> 
> En vous remerciant d'avance!



Non personne ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

Il y a deux niveaux :

Le premier par les options de présentation du Finder : par icônes, mode liste, mode colonne et le cover flow

Le second par la disposition des fichiers (dont d'ailleurs les options dépendent du mode de présentation, ce qui est logique) : par nom, par type, par application, par taille, par date de création, par date d'ajout, par étiquette.

Tu peux indiquer dans les options du Finder "toujours par ce type de présentation et de disposition"


----------



## fabien_31 (27 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Il y a deux niveaux :
> 
> Le premier par les options de présentation du Finder : par icônes, mode liste, mode colonne et le cover flow
> 
> ...



Merci, mais ça ne répond pas entièrement à ma question.

Ce que je souhaiterais en fait, c'est qu'en mode de présentation par icônes, lorsque je range mes fichiers par application (qui est un bon mode de rangement je trouve car il sépare bien les fichiers et permet de s'y retrouver par exemple en un coup d'oeil entre des fichiers Photoshop et des fichiers images classiques) , c'est que mes icônes s'affichent tous de manière classique, c'est à dire verticalement, et par défaut, sans que j'ai à cliquer à chaque fois sur le bouton "Afficher tout". 

Donc je ne sais pas s'il y a une option cachée dans le finder, ou un script dans le terminal qui permet cet affichage par défaut ou autre, mais ça serait bien pratique en tout cas je trouve, en tout cas bien plus que le pseudo "cover-flow" horizontal proposé par défaut dans ce mode. 

En vous remerciant d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

On est bien d'accord que cela concerne ton Dossier Documents ?

Je vois bien ce que tu veux dire, et mis à part "tout afficher", je n'ai pas de solution.

En réalité, je n'ai pas vraiment de difficulté avec cela, dans la mesure où chaque arborescence possède un mode de présentation et de disposition différents suivant son niveau.

Dans un premier temps, c'est un classement alphabétique des dossiers. Aucun fichier orphelin n'existe là, ayant créé un dossier "en-cours" que je nettoie de temps en temps. Et dans ce dossier "Travaux en cours", le classement est chronologique.

Ensuite, cela dépend, ce peut être un second niveau hiérarchique où je peux avoir un classement par étiquette, notamment les courriers pour distinguer les privés des professionnels

Au niveau des fichiers proprement dit, le classement par type ou par application permet d'aller plus vite pour les sélectionner.

Mais pour tout te dire, je suis en train d'approfondir Spotlight qui, de plus, garde en mémoire la pertinence recherche/réponse. En clair, plus tu te sers de Spotlight, plus il s'adapte à tes recherches, ce qui rend un peu dépassé la rigueur extrême du classement et de l'organisation des fichiers.


----------



## fabien_31 (27 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> On est bien d'accord que cela concerne ton Dossier Documents ?
> 
> Je vois bien ce que tu veux dire, et mis à part "tout afficher", je n'ai pas de solution.
> 
> ...



Euh ce n'est pas forcément que pour mon dossier "Documents", mais ça peut le concerner quand même entre autre! ^^

Je te remercie pour ton aide tout de même! 

Par contre d'ailleurs tiens, je pense à quelque chose qui pourrait en partie y remédier : n'y a t'il pas de possibilité de sauvegarder l'état d'une fenêtre du finder ? C'est à dire que si par exemple je la classe d'une certaine façon en mode icones et que je clique sur tout afficher, lorsque je la ferme et la réouvre un peu plus tard, elle se réouvre exactement de la même façon que lorsque je l'avais fermer ?

Pareil pour mode colones par exemple, si je mets une taille spécifique pour chaque colone, si je ferme et réouvre la fenêtre, que ça ait gardé les tailles de chaque colone. Est-ce possible ?

Avec un mode "Reprise" implanté dans Lion et qui réouvre les fenêtres exactement de la même manière, il doit bien y avoir un moyen de faire ça quand même non??


----------



## fabien_31 (23 Octobre 2011)

Toujours pas de solutions depuis ?


----------



## Max3331 (21 Novembre 2011)

quikmac a dit:


> Tu peux télécharger des icônes.
> Une fois que tu as tes nouvelles icônes, tu fais cmd + I sur ta nouvelle icône.
> Dans la fenêtre d'information en haut a gauche, clic sur l'icône et fais cmd + C
> Maintenant, tu vas sur l'icône que tu veux changer et au lieu du cmd + C pour copier l'icône, cette fois-ci, tu fais cmd + V pour coller l'icône.
> ...



Slt, 

J'ai essayé ta méthode sous Lion et je n'arrive pas au résultat... En effet, l'icône change bien dans la fenêtre d'information mais quand je la ferme, elle ne change pas du tout dans la barre latérale du finder. A l'inverse, cela marche parfaitement sour Léopard!!

Es ce qu'il s'agirait d'un bug de Lion ou bien d'une mauvaise install de ma part?


----------



## Max3331 (23 Novembre 2011)

Personne pour confirmer ou il n'y a que chez moi que cela ne fonctionne pas? :mouais:


----------



## naya28 (16 Janvier 2012)

hello ca vient de lion y a un tuto pr changer les icones de la barre latérale
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/lion-icones-couleur-dans-le-finder-818452.html
faut hélas refaire la manip à chaque démarrage


----------



## fabien_31 (19 Février 2012)

fabien_31 a dit:


> Tant qu'on est dans les icônes du finder de Lion, n'est-il pas possible de régler par défaut "tout afficher" dans la présentation icônes en mode rangement (du style "par application", "par taille", etc..) plutôt que d'avoir en permanence l'espèce de cove-flow et de devoir cliquer pour tout afficher?
> 
> En vous remerciant d'avance!



Je renouvelle ma question au cas où quelqu'un aurait trouvé une solution depuis...?


----------

